# Social Gathering in Texas



## packsaddle (Dec 25, 2010)

What:  Building Professional Institute

Where:  Houston, Texas

When:  January 31, 2011 - February 3, 2011

Why:  Drink beer, philosophize, lampoon ICC, and maybe learn a little code stuff.

More info here:  http://www.uta.edu/ce/crc/11thHBPI.pdf


----------



## cda (Dec 26, 2010)

then stay over for this::

http://www.teex.com/ESTI/documents/2011_Gulf_Coast.pdf


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 26, 2010)

Have the next one in Central Texas and add BBQed Armadillo.

mmm good

Uncle Bob


----------



## mmmarvel (Dec 27, 2010)

I won't be attending, didn't see any runway seminars.  However, if anyone IS going to attend, send me a private message, I'd love to meet, greet and buy ya a beer (or two).


----------



## Mule (Dec 27, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Have the next one in Central Texas and add BBQed Armadillo.mmm good
> 
> Uncle Bob


There is one coming the end of May in Arlington....bit no Armadillo....

BPI 2011

The courses will be online after the first of the year!


----------



## packsaddle (Jan 3, 2011)

i'll be in houston from january 30th to february 3rd if anybody wants to hook up.

send me a pm and we can make arrangements.

thanks.


----------



## packsaddle (Jan 13, 2011)

Have arrangements to meet one forum participant for a beer.

Anybody else?

I'm also looking for a part-time/full time inspector to hire in the Houston area if anyone is interested.

Send me a pm.

Thanks.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 14, 2011)

You really know what you need...FMWB.  Jerkey ready soon


----------



## north star (Jan 14, 2011)

** * * **

Mule,

Any update on when the course listings will be posted on the UT-Arlington Institute

website?........I checked yesterday and no course listings yet.....Thanks!   

** * * **


----------



## Mule (Jan 14, 2011)

It will be May 23rd through May 27th 2011.

Lot's of good training. It should be online pretty soon.


----------



## mmmarvel (Feb 3, 2011)

Had the pleasure of meeting Packsaddle yesterday - not a bad guy despite what everyone says  

If anyone has a reason to come to or thru Houston, drop me a line I don't bite and, as I did with Packsaddle, I would love to meet and buy you an adult beverage.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 3, 2011)

ok that was dumb after I really read it

EDIT TO ADD!!! I wrote somehting dumb and edited it away, , not refering to anyone else's post!


----------



## packsaddle (Feb 3, 2011)

mmmarvel is a super nice guy......and not just because he bought me a longneck.

too bad nobody else could make it.


----------



## Mule (Mar 2, 2011)

Northstar.........BPI is now on-line!

Building Professional Institute


----------



## north star (Mar 2, 2011)

*& & & &*



Mule,

"Much thanks" for the update!    



*& & & &*


----------



## Mule (Mar 2, 2011)

You gonna be there?


----------



## cda (Mar 2, 2011)

Mule, you are slow as a mule I posted that two hours ago


----------



## Mule (Mar 2, 2011)

I know.....Slow but sure. northstar had asked about it in that this so I felt a responsibility to make him aware of it personally in this thread.

cda are you a moderator there???????


----------



## cda (Mar 2, 2011)

Nope

Just there for the free lunch


----------



## Mule (Mar 2, 2011)

They do have some good grub! we'll have to hook up!


----------



## north star (Mar 2, 2011)

*% % % %*

*Mule,*

*I will not be able to attend this year.....I would like to*

*be able to go one year though!....It is just not*

*feasible right now for me to attend......Their menu*

*of classes looks really inviting.....Maybe one year...*

*Go and have a good time!....Keep us informed on*

*the turnout, ...any classes that you might be taking,*

*and any that you would recommend.....Also, any*

*instructors that you would recommend.....They*

*may be teaching something else next time.*

*Just a thought!*



*% % % %*


----------



## Mule (Mar 3, 2011)

We really have some REAL GOOD instructors there. Stooky, Ken Larson, Russell Thornburg, Bobby Doran, Robert Moore just off the top of my head. I'm one of the moderators and teach a couple of classes there too.

I'm the moderator for the Residential Inspection Track. We would have class for 1/2 a day then go out in the field to subdivisions and show the attendees how what we taught in class applies in the field. We also had field trips for residential foundation, framing, plumbing, mechanical and electrical inspections. Notice I said would......The past couple of years we haven't been able to go out in the field....no houses to look at!


----------

